# Brick wall and roof intersection



## Minivan09ia (4 mo ago)

We have a 16 year old house. Yesterday we found out there is a pinhole leak at the left corner where our brick front wall meets the roof. There is some kind of tape that covers up the seam where the shingles meet the brick wall. It has already turned kind of grayish.

As a temporary fix, we put some silicone window and door sealant for now to plug that tiny hole. So water won't continue to drip down to our front patio.

What is the proper way to repair this pinhole leak? What is that grayish tape? We would like to replace it.

We have already extended the downspout from the higher roof by couple feet so it won't end right next to that corner to reduce the amount of rainwater that will be there.

Thanks in advance for any advice. First time to repair roof leaks problem.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Not tape, galvanized metal. And yes, a little blop of caulk there (pic with circled bit) can't hurt. Better to use a urethane based caulking, silicone will only stick to the granules on the shingles, not the asphalt under them (will fail in a few years)


----------



## Minivan09ia (4 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Not tape, galvanized metal. And yes, a little blop of caulk there (pic with circled bit) can't hurt. Better to use a urethane based caulking, silicone will only stick to the granules on the shingles, not the asphalt under them (will fail in a few years)


Thanks!


----------

